# Sage Coffee stopped working (no pressure) Houss sitting - is it possible that we are responsible for this by using incorrectly?



## AlexOlga (Aug 30, 2020)

We are currently house sitting and the sage espresso machine stopped working with no pressure and no steam from wand. I am very stressed and want to know if we are responsible for the machine breaking. Please let me know if this is possible from incorrect usage?

Thank you


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

How long have you been using it for and how have you been using it? What water have you been putting into it and where are you if using tap water?

Does the machine turn on at all (lights on/heat up)? Or is it not responding at all (could be a blown fuse in the plug).


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

In the nicest possible way how are we going to know if you broke the machine from what you have given us?

What's most likely is the warranty expired yesterday...


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

i predict tank is empty 😛


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## AlexOlga (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey Guys, thanks for the input, we were just putting tap water into it, it turned out not to be our fault, they live in a hard water area and I found a solution on a youtube video. I put a 50/50 mix of water and white wine vinegar through it and it started working perfectly again. Very relieved as I would have felt terrible leaving them with a pretty expensive, non functional coffee machine.

Thanks again


----------

